# Captain America: The First Avenger (2011) Official Trailer



## Stevetry (Feb 7, 2011)

i love captain america i hope this movies is good unlike the last 3


----------



## Narayan (Feb 8, 2011)

looks cool, maybe i'll watch it. i want little red ridinghood more.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 9, 2011)

its cool (trailer) but why they gotta make him play as captain america?


----------



## secretsauce (Feb 24, 2011)

What's wrong with him?


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks alright, though I can see Marvel noobs becoming a little confuddled as to why The Human Torch is also Captain America.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> looks cool, maybe i'll watch it. i want little red ridinghood more.



Red Riding Hood looks terrible honestly. Awful director and mediocre looking cast.

I really don't know how this'll work out. There's some super heroes that just don't seem terribly easy to update. Batman and Iron Man were done really well, Spiderman had its run (with 2 being really good, 1 being alright, 3 being downright awful), The Incredible Hulk was good from what I heard (not the shitty Ang Lee one), and X-Men wasn't that bad (although Origins, from what I heard, was shitty beyond belief). Captain America seems a bit dated but this could be good. Isn't there some Avengers movie coming out in 2012? Probably why they're putting out Thor, Iron Man, and Captain America movies first.

Still waiting for a dedicated Deadpool movie. A lot of interesting stuff could come out of it. Get Edgar Wright to direct it like he did Scott Pilgrim and I'll just have to change my pants.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The director of Red Riding Hood is NOT awful by any means. She directed the fantastic 2003 movie "Thirteen" which was a surprisingly serious and emotional movie that dealt with amazingly true issues. Don't bash a director without watching her work and just because she directed Twilight. (that wasn't really the director's fault, it was the horrible script's fault) Amanda Seyfried is okay, she was good in Mean Girls, I guess. It does have Virginia Madsen there, and she was fantastic in Sideways. 

The Ang Lee one I felt was actually better. Sure, the 2008 one was light and funny and fast, but the Ang Lee version had mature and emotional depth that was rare for a movie like that. The 2008 was "smash, smash, guns, brrrrrrrrrr" but had a generic and boring story. The 2003 was story based, deep, and had good acting.

The X-Men series was very good actually, until the third film was meh, and Origins ruined it. I'd really like to see what Darren Aronofsky (director of Black Swan, Requiem for a Dream, The Wrestler) will do with the sequel. It's a lot more mainstream than he''s used to. He's more artistic.

As for this movie, it seems interesting, although I haven't read the comics. With Avengers coming up soon, I guess I should give this a watch.


----------

